# What players will benefit?



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Inevitably, the spreading of talent to fill the roster of an expansion team will create paying time and a great opportunity for some players with exceptional talent who are playing on deep teams. I have been trying to think of which players have the most to gain by expansion. The first few that I think of first are Al Harrington, Gerald Wallace, and Zach Randolph. Can anybody think of others who have shown flashes of brilliance, have great talent, but no minutes to show what they can do?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Whoever the "average" player is that is going to get his own team, will greatly benefit from it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Doesn't Harrington start for Indiana???


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*I think*

Gerald Wallace could breakthrough on this team, he is a player.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Harrington starts when someone else is out of the lineup (either due to injury or suspension). Either way, he does not get consistent minutes because of the depth of that team. If he were taken by Charlotte or even just got more playing time because other guys from Indiana are taken, then he would be a much more consistent player, as far as numbers are concerned.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I would easily choose him over Bender/Artest


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

*i would*

get dajuan wagner because he is young and already showed you that he can score


----------

